# Removing Factory Sticker to reapply



## DropTop81 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all,
I recently purchased a wrecked 1981 Rabbit Convertible for the engine and other parts. Its a sad story. 
The owner had just spent a ton of money having a professional restore the car to factory specs. 6 weeks later a neighbor hit ice on the road in a pickup and hit it right square in the driver side fender. Bent frame, tore the tranny mount off the tranny, total loss.
Any ways I finally got the hood opened, and found that the hood has all of the original stickers inside. They had been masked off when they repainted the car, and are in incridible condition.
Is there any agent, chemical, or anything anyone knows of I could use to remove them, so I can then reapply to the inside of my hood? 
I know how to reapply, but it seems like I have heard of some chemical that can be used to remove factory stickers intact and preserve the integraty.
Any help or sugesstions here are greatly appreciated.
Thx,
DT


_Modified by DropTop81 at 11:09 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Removing Factory Sticker to reapply (DropTop81)*

Heat gun, use a thin scraper of some sort, like a credit card would work...
As for putting them back on...
Good luck.
Your best bet is to take the sticker off and scan it... you can or bring it to a local sign shop have them take a photo and reprint you another one for decently cheap.
I work at a sign shop and we sometimes to replacement decals for someone who is restoring a car.
When you get a sticker made and aregoing to apply it, take a plastic squeegie or credit card smooth it on from the center out bac and forth. Pop air bubbles with a pin or exacto knife.


----------

